# Crab Cakes



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Anyone have a recipe for those spicey eastern shore crab cakes they serve around Easton amd St. Michaels? I particularly would like to know what puts the zing in them!

Thanks!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

old bay and worcheshire sauce.

Some bread crumbs, not too much, some lump crab meat, cant have too much, 1 egg, tad of mayo, and broiled not fried.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Jumbo Lump Crab Meat
cracker meal
mayo
old bay
egg white
dijon mustard
Salt and pepper

Combine all liquids. Fold in all drys into Crab meat so as not to break it into tiny pieces. Slowly add in the liquid mixture. Your basically using the liquid as glue to keep the crab meat together, not for flavor so much. Like Shaggy said, Broil with some real butter. If your making this for yourself and loved ones, use the above recipe. If your making it for the moochers and in-laws, add a lot of white bread cubes to above recipe


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thanks folks!*

Crab Cakes are definately for me and my next of Kin! They thank you also


----------

